# I can't see milk bands yet...



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

So Fry finally climbed off her squirming pile and went to eat something (she looks pooped, poor mum!) and I counted nine babies. Three more than I had originally seen! I have not reached in to handle them yet, as it's too early, however from what I saw of the babies, none of them that had exposed tummies seemed to have milk bands yet. My best estimate of when the birth happened was between 5-7 this morning. It's now almost noon--shouldn't there be milk bands? Are they just hard to see?  Should I worry? She's sitting on them almost constantly and grooming them, and her nipples appear swollen, but I have no idea if milk is getting where it needs to go.

Sorry for all the extra posts recently, but this forum is the best source of educated rat owners out there. Let me know what I should do!
???


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

If you're worried about it, I'd move her to a separate area (out of the cage) and pick up two or three of the babes to examine them closely (preferably at a time right after she appears to have been nursing them). Sometimes you can't see them just by looking at a squirming pile of rat jelly beans. Give them like 10 minutes of being back in the pile after you handle them then put mom back in. I handle all mine from day one and have never had any issue, but all moms are different, so it's better to be safe about handling them.


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

Okay, when she moved off them a few were definitely latched on! I carefully rolled a couple over and saw a couple fat milk bellies in there, but don't know if all of them have it or not. I'm just relieved that she's producing. She only has 9, so that's three extra nipples, everyone should be feeding!

Now I really just need to worry about finding one or two more homes for the babies! (I have placed six already.)

Thanks, Kksrats.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Good to hear that mom and pups are all doing well! It's very exciting that you've already found homes for most of them; you're very dedicated . Post some pictures if you can, since we all love seeing tiny fuzzbutts! And feel free to pick our brains if you have any other questions, of course


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Good work finding so many homes so quickly! I had a litter of 15 and I'm probably going to end up keeping 5 more than I intended


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

i would give it another week before finding any more homes. Unfortunately there's a real risk of losing 1 or 2 in the first week. It will also give you time to work out what sex they ate add that can affect how you home then too


----------

